# Wyoming Poem



## Pigtails

WYOMING POEM




It's winter in Wyoming
And the gentle breezes blow 
Seventy miles an hour 
At twenty-five below. 
Oh, how I love Wyoming
When the snow's up to my butt 
You take a breath of winter 
And my nose gets frozen shut.
Yes, the weather here is wonderful
So I guess I'll hang around
I could never leave Wyoming
'Cause I'm frozen to the ground


----------



## mbsieg

Pigtails your up kinda early............  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good poem.....


----------



## Pigtails

hey, Mike.. Just got your phone message. Yep, MT had to get going ya know.


----------

